# kokosing river update



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Its been a few days since I have been to the river at that time it was flooded and moving fast.just wondering if its still flooded and moving fast?


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

wis2ohio said:


> Its been a few days since I have been to the river at that time it was flooded and moving fast.just wondering if its still flooded and moving fast?


It is starting to come back down as of yesterday. If you need current stats try using USGS Water Data web site. It will list temp, gage height, and flow rate for Mount Vernon. That will give you a general idea about what to expect. I recommend fishing the Kokosing when the gage height is close to 3.50 or lower and flow rate is close to 220cfs. Hard to find optimal conditions in the spring but if you time it just right the fishing is well worth your time in my opinion. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks alot for the help it did help me out


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

If I am reading things right it might be worth a try tomorrow?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

fisher6476 said:


> If I am reading things right it might be worth a try tomorrow?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Getting close for sure. I am thinking Monday will work for me cause I am on for some hot crappie action on Sunday. Good Luck!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I drive past it daily and from scoping it out Friday its still up more then normal but came down a lot visibility was about 2-3' max. current still flowing strong 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks dstiner guess i will wait until thurs or fri to head out in hopes it doesn't rain again


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just looked at USGS data. Water level 3.57 ft and discharge 1.98 CFS ( if I remember it correctly ). Gonna head that way shortly and give it a try.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

fisher6476 said:


> Just looked at USGS data. Water level 3.57 ft and discharge 1.98 CFS ( if I remember it correctly ). Gonna head that way shortly and give it a try.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should be fine. Last time I fished it I waded it and it was at 3.74 and the discharge was around 300 I believe. Running a little fast that day but then again I don't fish in the main current much any ways! Good luck!!!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

wis2ohio said:


> Thanks dstiner guess i will wait until thurs or fri to head out in hopes it doesn't rain again


Depending on where ya fish it you should be fine..no since in wasting a beautiful day not fishing  ..good luck tho when u get out.. 
Hezzer if i read right you said you waded in it.. How's the temp??? Or i guess i should first ask if your using waders then ask how the temp is.. ..haven't stepped in it yet this year and am dying to wade it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I went today for a few hrs ended up dumping my kayak water was cold at first but with the nice hot sun I got warm fast, I did catch a nice 16in smallie on a blk and grey minnow bait and that was all I caught for the day.


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Depending on where ya fish it you should be fine..no since in wasting a beautiful day not fishing  ..good luck tho when u get out..
> Hezzer if i read right you said you waded in it.. How's the temp??? Or i guess i should first ask if your using waders then ask how the temp is.. ..haven't stepped in it yet this year and am dying to wade it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I waded it almost 2 weeks ago on a Monday afternoon in my waders. Believe the temp was just shy of 53 degrees according to my thermometer. I stick in the Howard and Millwood areas. Occasionally if I am feeling brave I will wade the edges along Zuck. Pretty deep down that way so be very careful if you venture out into the river past Millwood, fast and deep through the Factory Rapids to the big bridge that crosses over 36 east of Millwood, then gets deeper to Zuck Road. Send me a PM Dstiner when you wanna meet up. Just spent the day fishing Apple Valley with Tadluvdad. Was thinking Monday but plans have changed, hitting Foundation.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hezzer said:


> I waded it almost 2 weeks ago on a Monday afternoon in my waders. Believe the temp was just shy of 53 degrees according to my thermometer. I stick in the Howard and Millwood areas. Occasionally if I am feeling brave I will wade the edges along Zuck. Pretty deep down that way so be very careful if you venture out into the river past Millwood, fast and deep through the Factory Rapids to the big bridge that crosses over 36 east of Millwood, then gets deeper to Zuck Road. Send me a PM Dstiner when you wanna meet up. Just spent the day fishing Apple Valley with Tadluvdad. Was thinking Monday but plans have changed, hitting Foundation.


53 degrees is still a bit to cold my bare legs  lol.. I've been wanting to really explore the Howard / milwood area of the river haven't really experienced much past the two canoe access there. Usually stick to the mount Vernon area when wading (it was closer when i got off work).. I keep reading about those factory rapids and seen out deep it was out near honey run falls so can't wait to take the kayak down that part. Good luck on foundation. May be there with the girlfriends little boy, he's was bummed i didn't take him to Knox with Saturday, so may make it up to him. Been getting into some nice crappie action there and caught two big lmb early April .. Goodluck!


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Hezzer said:


> I waded it almost 2 weeks ago on a Monday afternoon in my waders. Believe the temp was just shy of 53 degrees according to my thermometer. I stick in the Howard and Millwood areas. Occasionally if I am feeling brave I will wade the edges along Zuck. Pretty deep down that way so be very careful if you venture out into the river past Millwood, fast and deep through the Factory Rapids to the big bridge that crosses over 36 east of Millwood, then gets deeper to Zuck Road. Send me a PM Dstiner when you wanna meet up. Just spent the day fishing Apple Valley with Tadluvdad. Was thinking Monday but plans have changed, hitting Foundation.



Thanks I will get ahold of you sometime and see if you want to go sucks going up stream by yourself you have no energy to fish on the way back down, I have to work mon,tues,sat and sun this week so I am kinda done for the week plus I have kids ball practice all week. I have only floated from howard to the next bridge I heard there are some big rapids further down the way I would like to try them out but I am by no means up for class 3 rapids.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

I used to fish the kokosing almost every weekend anywhere from howard down to the confluence but since my son was born its been harder to get out. If you guys get together to float it id love to come along.

watch the rapids at the sand plant they can be nasty when the water is up. I have been through them in my canoe as well as my kayak but just be careful.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

First m miller ill have to hit you up some time when im actually able to put time on the river and we can wade or float it.. 
Secondly stopped by the river on the way home for a few minutes flow has slowed clarity seems to be at the norm level still up but not bad maybe a few inches ..here's a pic below u can kind of get a feel for the river there.. Overall tho id say pretty wadeable and floatable those was even after the down pour earlier today. Can't wait to actually get some time on it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry for the late post. As promised I was in the river at 6:15 AM Water was clear, but running a little swiftly. I don't have too much experience fishing swifter water and that may well have been my downfall. Caught one Smallie about 12 inches on a green spinner bait. Thought I might find some rock bass, but struck out. Just didn't seem to be able to come up with the right bait/presentation for the conditions.

Having said that, it was a beautiful morning to be in the river and I got to share the bank with a beautiful doe for about 10 minutes as she just casually wandered around.

All in all I liked it so much I think I will do it again soon.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed yourself i will say last the rockbass in the that river went crazy for this 1/4oz Joe fly with the tropical colored spinner. One trip i waded i kept that tied on a small dock demon pole (size of a kids pole) and it was literally ever other cast with that thing one 60 yard stretch i pulled in 12 rockbass with only 12 casts! .. Smallies went after it too (never big ones) and some crappie...as for swifter currents they are tricky i found my best luck hooking up in them is when i can find big rocks underwater id cast it down stream of the rock and try to bring the lure as close to the side or over top of it. They always seemed to hide on the downstream side of them ... And atleast it was just a doe last year i got stuck standing in chest deep water for a good 5 minutes because the only accessible shoreline had a doe and her big male friend who i must say was pretty p*ssed off cuz he kept snorting and stomping and flailing his head about. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Figured I would add to this with a update on the river..just finished a 9mi yak trip from gambier to Millwood. .. rivers up of course with a strong flow of in spots and all of it is a nice solid brown with little no clarity. ..temp well its cold but not bad..trust I got a first hand read on temp when I went in... dry clothes never felt better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

THanks for the update my fire chief is at the kokosing camp ground and he said the same so it's gunna be a few weeks again before it can be fished.


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

I will be anxious to get in the water again when the conditions get better. Of course, when I get in, I will have my waders on.
Thanks dstiner86 for the temperature updated, but a thermometer dangled in the water may have been easier. But thanks for taking one for team.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

fisher6476 said:


> I will be anxious to get in the water again when the conditions get better. Of course, when I get in, I will have my waders on.
> Thanks dstiner86 for the temperature updated, but a thermometer dangled in the water may have been easier. But thanks for taking one for team.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I consider the human body a better judge of temperature then a thermometer but to each his own ...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

